# Old Kodak 64T Cross-Process.....



## webestang64 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pentax MV, 135mm, no filter, Rated 50, E-6 dev. C-41, scanner Noritzu-1800, 80mb Tiff. No post corrections.

Old film.....1998 (freezer kept), shot/dev. last year.


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2013)

I enjoy the odd color casts from both expired film and cross processing.   This one is very pretty, too.   A polarizer would have helped the glare off the water, which is coming through like a digital hot spot - too bad.   But for the most part, it's a whimsical enough image.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks!
I figure why let the film go to waste when something can come of it. This was a very spontaneous shot. I was riding shotgun in a car doing about 45mph coming home from shooting fall colors, rolled down the window, click off 3 shots. This is the best one.


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

wow! perfect colours! good job


----------

